# New Central Ohio Turkey Hunter



## JTKessOH

I am planning on giving turkey hunting a shot this season. I have been scouting Alum Creek unsuccessfully and another piece of property with no luck there as well. Its a long shot but I would appreciate any help pointing me in the right direction and maybe some tips for a beginner. Feel free to PM me.

Thanks,


----------



## deer_turkey328

There is a ton of public hunting around rockbridge ohio...Its called hocking state forest...lots a birds..not a ton of people after the first week,wknds are stilll bad but theres alot of birds there.Biggest tip I can give you.DO NOT OVERCALL TO any bird unless they want it...Youve got to "feel" each bird and what they want...for example the second bird I killed last year gobbled every time i hit my mouth call, but hung about 75 yrds out and wouldnt come in unless I hammered two calls like a couple of hens fighting.first bird,called maybe 4 times...only gobbled once...each birds different, but dont overcall to them! Hope I helped a little buddy
tony


----------



## fish4wall

where in westerville? i live in the huber ridge area.
but like deer_turkey328 said..dont call to much...thats the biggest thing to over come. just take your time..also try tri-valley wildlife area.
http://hunt-ohio-deer-and-turkey-on-public-land.com/Tri-Valley-Wildlife-Area.php
not a bad drive from Westerville...


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Don't give up on alum. There's a good number of birds there. U just gotta find em. Shoot me a pm if u want me to point u in theright direction. I don't hunt alum anymore cuz I live up north now.


----------



## JTKessOH

deer_turkey328 and fish4wall thanks for the advice. I will definitely check out Hocking State Forest and do some scouting. I'll definitely keep the calling to a minimum as well.

fish4wall I am from right in downtown Westerville off State St. If you see a guy with a little camo jon boat and a black lab thats me.

Any other tips?


----------



## Minnowhead

Number one tip, don't hunt where the birds you want do not exist. Second is scout the birds once you find them. They generally, not always, roost in the same areas and fly down the same direction. Getting in between where they are and where you know they are going makes tagging one a bit easier. Best of luck this season, I hope you do well!


----------



## JTKessOH

Thanks Minnowhead, good luck to you as well.


----------



## firstflight111

JTKessOH said:


> I am planning on giving turkey hunting a shot this season. I have been scouting Alum Creek unsuccessfully and another piece of property with no luck there as well. Its a long shot but I would appreciate any help pointing me in the right direction and maybe some tips for a beginner. Feel free to PM me.
> 
> Thanks,


 scouting should be done now dont go in calling turkeys ..just look for sign ..like tracks were they are scraching at were there dusting at that will tell you more the calling ..because the little one that answers you you now might not be there in 20 days ...i dont even go in the woods till after noon ..that way you can see were there comming from and were there going to


----------



## icefisherman4life

when your scouting dont call at all. unless your using a locator call. it will educate the birds. its hard to resist doing it but it will ruin it. and alot of times they like to come in silent. so always be ready.


----------



## JTKessOH

Thanks firstflight and icefisherman. I will definitely keep that in mind while out.


----------

